# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] αποκωδικοποιητής;;;;;;

## 1kost1

Γεια σας! ενδιαφέρομαι για μερικούς αποκωδικοποιητές (συγκεκριμένα 3)  μέχρι τώρα έπιανα σήμα από Πάρνηθα και τώρα λόγο του γνωστού θέματος ότι  γίνεται ψηφιακό είμαι σε αναζήτηση… Ξέρω ότι στο παρελθόν έχει  συζητηθεί όμως ψάχνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο και απλά. Θέλω να έχει όσο το  δυνατόν ΜΕΓΑΛΑ γράμματα το χειριστήριο. (την μια συσκευή θα την δώσω  στην μητέρα μου….. μεγάλη στα χρόνια…. ) και να έχει ΚΑΙ  χειροκίνητο  συντονισμό (έτσι ώστε να βάλω τα κανάλια εκεί που θέλω…..) και όσο το  δυνατόν πιο γρήγορη η  αλλαγή μεταξύ καναλιών στην τηλεόραση… (γιατί έχω  ακούσει ότι μερικά καθυστερούν αρκετά….) και αν κάποιο να παίρνει και  φλασακι για να κάνω αν γίνεται και κάποια εγγραφή…… ακόμη καλύτερο!!!!!  Δεν ξέρω σε τι τιμές κυμαίνονται. Ασφαλώς κάτι οικονομικό…… :Confused1: 

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;;;; ΜΕΓΑΛΑ  τα νούμερα και τα πλήκτρα στο χειριστήριο

----------


## ezizu

Θα σου πρότεινα κάποιο HD δέκτη όπως, Ferguson Ariva T650i, Crystal audio Premium HD ,EDISION MINI TRIRON mpeg4 + HD κ.λ.π.
Μια αντίστοιχη πρόσφατη συζήτηση (πιθανά με μια αναζήτηση θα βρεις και παλιότερα σχετικά θέματα) υπάρχει στο αδερφό site hlektronika.gr, ρίξε μια ματιά:  

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76699

----------


## angel_grig

Μεγαλα νουμερα στο τηλεχειριστηριο δυσκολα θα βρεις,οποτε παιρνεις ενα προγραμματιζομενο.

----------


## 1kost1

Να μην εχει μικρο χειριστήριο που αναλογικά τα πλήκτρα ειναι μικρα.....
εσεις τι έχετε;;;;;

----------


## nyannaco

Ολοι μικρά χειριστήρια έχουν, και όχι τυχαία. Μιλάμε για φτηνές συσκευές μικρού μεγέθους, που ταξιδεύουν πολύ (από την Κίνα). Ενα μεγάλο χειριστήριο λοιπόν, εκτός του δικού του αυξημένου κόστους, θα μεγάλωνε και το μέγεθος τηε συσκευασίας, άρα θα μείωνε τον αριθμό κουτιών που χωράνε στο container, αυξάνοντας σημαντικά τα μεταφορικά ανά μονάδα. Και επειδή πρόκειται, επαναλαβάνω, για φτηνές συσκευές, η ποσοστιαία αύξηση στο τελικό κόστος (landed cost που έλεγε και η μανούλα μου στο χωριό) θα ήταν σημαντική. Οπότε δεν...

----------


## 1kost1

Αυτός ο   CRYSTAL AUDIO PRIME-HD   ​ειναι αξιόλογος;;;;; τον εχεται δοκιμάσει;;;;;;

----------


## filam

Θα πρέπει να σου πω ότι η Crystal Audio έχει πολύ καλά και αξιόλογα προϊόντα στο χώρο του ήχου και εικόνας. Τον CRYSTAL AUDIO PRIME-HD δεν τον έχω δει από κοντά, όμως κάτι HD media player που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει της εταιρείας ήταν αρκετά γρήγορα και καλά. Αν η επιλογή σου γυρίζει γύρω από την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία θα σου την πρότεινα χωρίς φόβο! Υποστηρίζει και PVR το συγκεκριμένο για να γραφεις και τις εκπομπες που σε ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Αυτός ο   CRYSTAL AUDIO PRIME-HD   ​ειναι αξιόλογος;;;;; τον εχεται δοκιμάσει;;;;;;



όταν  υπάρχουν  οι  edision και οι   digital box,digital world kai  digital line με  5  χρόνια εγγύηση  και με  29,90 τιμή  για  ποιό  λογο  να  πετάξεις  τα   λεφτά  σου  σε  σκουπίδια

----------

